# [Wet Thumb Forum]-100cc



## Ofri (May 16, 2004)

These are photos of my 100cc planted aquarium.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

haha!! that's funny. I hope that fish has a real home tho


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

What's your fertilizer regimen? How much light? (that's supposed to be funny







)

Never seen a tank that small. I'll have to ponder the possibilities on that one for a spell.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hahahahaha

where did you get that idea??


----------

